# مهندس معماري - يعرض اعمالة المعمارية للاستفادة



## mgamal architect (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
إإخواني الكرام
اعرض عليكم اعمالي المعمارية للاطلاع و الاستفادة 
ارجو الاطلاع علي الموقع التالي 
www.mgamal9000.jeeran.com


----------



## mgamal architect (27 يوليو 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا


----------



## raed911 (27 يوليو 2010)

اعمال جميله في موقعك مهندس جمال - وان شاء الله يكون بيننا تواصل ...

تحياتي ...


----------



## mgamal architect (27 يوليو 2010)

thanx raed and i hope that ..


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mgamal architect (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch-alhosary (29 يوليو 2010)

*اعمال رائعة جدا موفق بإذن الله .*


----------



## mgamal architect (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور اخي


----------



## mgamal architect (1 أغسطس 2010)

حضرتك احنا لم نري منك اي استفسارات .... وهذاالقسم للمنتدي ...هو اهم قسم في رايي ...ويعرض ويناقش مواضيع معمارية مهمة و اشكر القائمين علي هذا القسم


----------



## نونا عسل (2 أغسطس 2010)

مررره روعه اعمالك من جد حلو:20:
اذا ممكن تساعدني في مخطط بناء موجود بالصفحه موضوعه بلييييييز ساعدوني
اذا ممكن تطلع عليه وتفيدني رجاء
وانا اشكرك


----------



## mgamal architect (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا نونا ....وارجو منكي كتابة اي تفاصيل عن المشروع ..مثل الكروكي ....وغيرها من التفاصيل 
وانا رديت علي موضوعك ...وشكرا


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (3 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم تحياتى لك الف مليون شكر !!!


----------



## mgamal architect (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور حبيبي


----------



## mgamal architect (6 أغسطس 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## yara al-basha (6 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء افادتي بموضوعي عمارات


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

بالحقيقة بداعة وتصاميم رائعة جدا


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

أعمال رائعة جدا
نتظر المزيد


----------



## haiderhassan (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## haiderhassan (7 أغسطس 2010)

تصاميم رائعه


----------



## haiderhassan (7 أغسطس 2010)

دقه في الاداء


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساقط وواجهات مستشفيات يا اخواني


----------



## mgamal architect (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخي يوجد في هذا الموضوع تصميم مستشفي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180270.html


----------



## mgamal architect (9 أغسطس 2010)

وهنا ايضا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78781.html


----------



## المهندس ايوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام اسامه (10 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا وموفق


----------



## H.K.M (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء مساعدتي بتصميم خريطه لمنزل مساحة 150 متر ابعاد الارض ( 12x12.5)متر 
مع شقق عدد اثنان فوق هذة المساحة بحيث يكون المنزل في الطابق الارضي وتكون الشقق في الطابق الاول وتكون الشقق مفصوله عن المنزل اي السلم لا يكون في داخل المنزل
وشكرا 
اخوكم حيدر من العراق


----------



## mgamal architect (12 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز برجاء وضع كروكي للارض وسهم الشمال .......وانشاء الله نساعدك


----------



## ارك لافر (12 أغسطس 2010)

شغل جميل الله ينور يابشمهندس


----------



## maroooo a7med (12 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله أعمال رائعه بجد 
فعلا انا انبهرت بيها ربنا يكرمك 
ممتاز يا بشمهندس


----------



## civil devel (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة جهودك


----------



## mgamal architect (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندسين .....وكل عام وانتم بخير و رمضان كريم


----------



## mgamal architect (15 أغسطس 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (17 أغسطس 2010)

والاستفادة


----------



## mgamal architect (18 أغسطس 2010)

رمضـــــــــــــان كريــــــــــم
๑۩ ۞ ۩๑ Ramdan Karem ๑۩ ۞ ۩๑


----------



## mgamal architect (19 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## م قاسم محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عمل رائع


----------



## mgamal architect (20 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك مهندس قاسم .....ونحن نتقدم دائما بتعليقاتكم


----------



## mgamal architect (22 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر على الصور الجميلة


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*


----------



## mgamal architect (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا و رمضان كريم


----------



## mgamal architect (27 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## رائد2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لك في مجهودك هذا


----------



## happy_word (30 أغسطس 2010)

اشو كل شي مستفت........


----------



## mgamal architect (31 أغسطس 2010)

تحياتي الك رائد 2


----------



## فتى الكهول (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك .. اعمال جد رايقة وحلوة


----------



## mgamal architect (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراا يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أكثر من رائع اعمال رائعة جدا والله
أخراج نظيف و مجمل الأعمال محترفة و مريحة

و لكن ينقص الأبتكار أو الجديد في الكتل أرى اغلب الكتل عادية (عمل السوق)
لم أجد (ربما لتصفحي السريع) مشروع ذو كتلة أو أبتكار جديد في التصميم أو تركيبة معاصرة ماعدا هذا 







رائع و لكنه مزدحم قليلا

و لكن في المجمل عمل رائع و محترف 

و هذه اعمالي في كتيب صغير ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175219.html

أتمنى أن تعجبك و تنقد الأعمال لنصل بشيء جديد لأني ما زلت في بداية الطريق

شكرا لرحابة صدركم


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
اعمال رائعة جدا واحب ان اشارك ببعض اعمالي 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1638&id=1126527905&l=b24e22ecc8


----------



## saeeds91 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وين المساقط بدي مساقط بلييييييييييييييز


----------



## mgamal architect (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي bisalabisa2000 بالنسبة للتصميم والكتلة فانة يتبع اتجاة الحداثة في الناحي التصميمية ولكن تم الاستفادة من الواجهة جيداا و عمل شرائح المونيوم لتحد من اشعة الشمس الساقطة لان الواجهة كانت جنوبية واشكرك علي مشاركتك الطيبة


----------



## mgamal architect (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحب بك م.شرقاوي و مرحب باعمالك


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mgamal architect (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يخليك يا باشمهندس و يبارك فيك"""""


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*روعه اعمالك*


----------



## mgamal architect (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااا ....


----------



## mgamal architect (16 سبتمبر 2010)

للمشاركة الاستفادة وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (16 سبتمبر 2010)

موقعك رائعة اخي الكريم

تركت توقيعا


----------



## almthibi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الموقع مليء بالتروجونات 
حسب كلام الكاسبر


----------



## صالح التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أعمال جدا رائعة
وإلى الأمام ......


----------



## mgamal architect (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك أ- صالح علي كلامك الجميل و انشاء الله نكن عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## mgamal architect (21 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة و معرفة آرائكم إخواني


----------



## mgamal architect (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*للرفع و المشاركة و معرفة آرائكم إخواني*


----------



## hawkar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله


----------



## الشفق الابيض (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد تصميم مكتبة عامة


----------



## mgamal architect (24 سبتمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ......أخي العزيز يوجد في هذا الموضوع تصميم مكتبة عامة مركزية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215622.html ارجو ان تفيدك


----------



## mgamal architect (25 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147333.html *هذا مشروع مكتبه عامه*


----------



## mgamal architect (27 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع لاي استفسارات او مساعدة


----------



## ibrahim elzain (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاء الله وربنا يوفقك 
انا عايز اعرف كيفيه تثبيت ارشكاد ياريد بسرعه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mgamal architect (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز يوجد هنا كتاب الأرشيكاد رائع للمؤلف إريك ويلك http://48up.net/oueaz5qyq555/ArchiCAD.pdf.html


----------



## mgamal architect (27 سبتمبر 2010)

وطريقة التثبيت .....تقوم بتحميل النسخة التجريبية من موقع الشركة و تركيب الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج


----------



## mgamal architect (28 سبتمبر 2010)

وانصحك اخي باستخدام الثري دي ماكس افضل في الجودة واسرع


----------



## احمد جيرارد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شأ الله


----------



## م/ أبو النور (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس جمال

اعمالك روعة فوق الخيال

بس انا عقدتي الثري دي ماكس .. ما بعرف ليش

كل الحب والاحترام لك


----------



## Mustabd (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شاكرين لك اخي


----------



## mgamal architect (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بشكرك بجد شكرااا جزيلا علي كلامك الجميل دة ....مع احترامي وتقديري لك اخي العزيز م.أبو النور ...
.والثري دي ماكس اخي بسيط جداا بس محتاج ممارسة و تجربة اكتر من مرة .....وانا علي استعداد في اي سؤال او استفسار تريدة عن البرنامج.........و أشكرك يا أخي msutabd علي تعليقك


----------



## CTB (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## حمدي حسام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اعمالك جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mgamal architect (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا حمدي باشا


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا** اعمال جميله*


----------



## ال بشير (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## qalkhrabaee (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووور اخي*​


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## mgamal architect (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا يا باشمهندس حمادة والي تقدم دائما سويا


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شوان المعماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع وجميل وتسلم ايديك


----------



## mgamal architect (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا ليك ....يا باشمهندس شوان


----------



## mgamal architect (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وجزاكم يا اخ satcon


----------



## نبيل الكناني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراً* احسنت


----------



## mgamal architect (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك يا أ-نبيل


----------



## davy123456789 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل:20:


----------



## malakmama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## attnoor (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اعمال رائعة جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mgamal architect (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكرك*



davy123456789 قال:


> جميل:20:


 شكرا لك


----------



## mgamal architect (11 أكتوبر 2010)

attnoor قال:


> اعمال رائعة جدا وننتظر المزيد


 شكرا جزيلا وتقدمنا دائما بتعليقاتكم الجميلة :75:


----------



## mgamal architect (13 أكتوبر 2010)

malakmama قال:


> شكرااااااا


 العفو


----------



## mgamal architect (14 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة ... واي مساعدة


----------



## eng saadaq (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ghita doudi (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شفت اب اعمال لو ممكن التوضيح


----------



## عبدالحميد عدس2 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر وعرفان*

:77:مشكورة علي هاي العمل


----------



## mohela (16 أكتوبر 2010)

تصاميم جميلة ولكن ياريت لو تمدنا ببعض تفاصيل للمساقط الافقية


----------



## الصقر999 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## eng. boba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

رائعه اعمالك
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على مزيكا (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أعمال جميلة عاشت الايادي


----------



## mgamal architect (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*انشاء الله اقوم بتنزيل تفاصيل*



mohela قال:


> تصاميم جميلة ولكن ياريت لو تمدنا ببعض تفاصيل للمساقط الافقية


انشاء الله اقوم بتنزيل تفاصيل معمارية للمشاريع ومساقط افقية اكتر وذلك عند عمل موقعي الرسمي بإن الله .......:20:


----------



## mgamal architect (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*وجزاكي الله ايضا يا اخي*



الصقر999 قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا على ما قدمت


وجزاكم ..شكراا الك


----------



## mgamal architect (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرااا*



eng. Boba قال:


> رائعه اعمالك
> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


اشكرك يا باشمهندسة .....:30:


----------



## black pearl 2 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور اعمال رائعة


----------



## mgamal architect (24 أكتوبر 2010)

black pearl 2 قال:


> مشكوووووور اعمال رائعة


العفو ....يا جميل:20:


----------



## mgamal architect (28 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع و الاستفادة


----------



## mgamal architect (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا*


----------



## mgamal architect (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*للرفع و المشاركة*


----------



## racblanc14 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا زيلا لك اخي


----------



## stevel-eng (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا
اشكرك الجزيل شكر
اتمنى تواصل التعاون المستمر بين جميع المشتركين


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*جهد عظيم

مشكور يعطيك العافية*​

مع تمياتي لك بالتوفيق

أخوكم المهندس /عبدالله لصور


----------



## mgamal architect (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر و احترام*



stevel-eng قال:


> من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا
> اشكرك الجزيل شكر
> اتمنى تواصل التعاون المستمر بين جميع المشتركين


اشكرك يا استاذي علي تعليقك الطيب ...واتمني ان تعم الفائدة علي جميع المسلمين


----------



## mgamal architect (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشاركة في التصميمات*



عبدالله لصور قال:


> *جهد عظيم
> 
> مشكور يعطيك العافية*​
> 
> ...



اخي و عزيزي مهندس عبدالله / ....اشكرك و اتمني لك التوفيق 
واتمني تشاركنا في التصميمات


----------



## aburammah (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اعمال غاية فى الجمال .. سلمت يداك اخى


----------



## mgamal architect (18 نوفمبر 2010)

aburammah قال:


> اعمال غاية فى الجمال .. سلمت يداك اخى



الجمال هو جمال تعليقك يا اخي الكريم .. وشكرا جزيلا علي تعليقك


----------



## mgamal architect (20 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آلي محمد


----------



## mgamal architect (16 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## وردة بغداديه (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شنو هاي الطريقه مال لغف مشاريع ابلاش


----------



## mhmds (16 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع وهذه اعمالى ايضا 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_salama_cairo_egypt/


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## mgamal architect (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ابوeyad قال:


> تسلم ايديك


شكراااا


----------



## نورالقلوب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## mgamal architect (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك*



نورالقلوب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا.
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


وجزاكي الله خيرا يا اختي الكريمة


----------



## mgamal architect (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك*



ابوeyad قال:


> تسلم ايديك


شكرا علي تعليقك .....:67::67:


----------



## ahoopoe (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## mgamal architect (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراا*



ahoopoe قال:


> تسلم ايديك


 شكرا جزيلا:67::67:


----------



## mgamal architect (26 ديسمبر 2010)

((اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آالي محمد))


----------



## eng_sherif3 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الاعمال على المنتدى مفيدة ومهمة جدا 
بس انا مهندس مدنى وممكن افيد حد عايز يعرف اى حاجة عن اجهزة التوتال ستيشن بس مش عارف انزلها على الموقع ازاى ممكن حد يفيدنى


----------



## mgamal architect (27 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_sherif3 قال:


> كل الاعمال على المنتدى مفيدة ومهمة جدا
> بس انا مهندس مدنى وممكن افيد حد عايز يعرف اى حاجة عن اجهزة التوتال ستيشن بس مش عارف انزلها على الموقع ازاى ممكن حد يفيدنى


 
اخي العزيز يمكنك تنزيل المعلومات عن طريق رفعها علي الموضوع بسهولة واظن ان اضافتها بقسم الهندسة المدنية سيكون فعال اكثر ...وشكرا علي مشاركتك


----------



## mgamal architect (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا*


----------



## mgamal architect (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
من قرأ سورة الكهف كما نزلت كانت له نورا يوم القيامة من مقامه إلى مكة ومن قرأ عشر آيات من آخرها ثم خرج الدجال لم يسلط عليه ومن توضأ ثم قال سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك كتب في رق ثم طبع بطابع فلم يكسر إلى يوم القيامة


----------



## mgamal architect (2 يناير 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## المختار ميلاد (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لي و لكم علي حسن التعاون و ارجوا منكم امدادي بما هو جديد ومفيد في كافة فروع الهندسة


----------



## mgamal architect (3 يناير 2011)

*مشاركة*

شكرا اخي الكريم ...نتمني من الجميع المشاركة حتي يحصل الجميع علي الاستفادة 
بالتوفيق للجميع



المختار ميلاد قال:


> بارك الله لي و لكم علي حسن التعاون و ارجوا منكم امدادي بما هو جديد ومفيد في كافة فروع الهندسة


----------



## اميمة (3 يناير 2011)

مرسييييي كتيير
انا استفدت كثيرا من اعمالك الرائعة يا باشمهندس


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mgamal architect (4 يناير 2011)

*العفو*

شكرا علي تعليقك اختي الكريمة:67:


ام يامن وتسنيم قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mgamal architect (7 يناير 2011)

للرفع والمشاركة ومعرفة إستفساراتكم


----------



## mgamal architect (9 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراا*

شكرا جزيلا لكي واتمني الافادة و الاستفادة حتي نتبادل الاعمال و الافكار المعمارية :31:
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع :67:
وجزاكم الله خيرا


اميمة قال:


> مرسييييي كتيير
> انا استفدت كثيرا من اعمالك الرائعة يا باشمهندس


----------



## mgamal architect (10 يناير 2011)

شكراا لجميع من شاركوو


----------



## mgamal architect (13 يناير 2011)

للرفع و المساعدة في اي طلبات لكم وشكرااااا


----------



## المهندس قائد (13 يناير 2011)

ياأخي مشكور بس الموقع حقك مليان فايروسات


----------



## mgamal architect (13 يناير 2011)

يا اخي الكريم الموقع لايوجد بة اي فيروسات ..والملفات الموجودة بالموقع عبارة عن صور فقط وشكرا لملاحظتك ...


المهندس قائد قال:


> ياأخي مشكور بس الموقع حقك مليان فايروسات


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

أعمالكم جميلة بجد........ أتمنى لك الموفقية ومزيد من ألأبداع ..... شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## mgamal architect (17 يناير 2011)

*شكر و امتنان*

أشكرك من كل قلبي أخي العزيز مهندس أحمد واتمني للجميع التوفيق و التقدم المزدهر:67::67:



مهندس أحمدالسالم قال:


> أعمالكم جميلة بجد........ أتمنى لك الموفقية ومزيد من ألأبداع ..... شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## mgamal architect (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهمو وبالتوفيق المستمر


----------



## mgamal architect (21 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## البندقداري (23 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا الشغل ربنا يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## mgamal architect (24 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك*

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ......اشكرك لمشاركتك :75::75: 


البندقداري قال:


> جميل جدا الشغل ربنا يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## شمعة الامل (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك جدا جميلة ورائعة


----------



## mgamal architect (27 يناير 2011)

*شكر و امتنان*

اشكرك اختي الكريمة علي مشاركتك مع تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق :12:


شمعة الامل قال:


> شكرا لك جدا جميلة ورائعة


----------



## mgamal architect (28 يناير 2011)

للرفع والمشاركة ومعرفة الاستفسارات واهلا بالجميع


----------



## mgamal architect (2 فبراير 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة ومعرفة استفساراتكم


----------



## mgamal architect (5 فبراير 2011)

للرفع والمشاركة واهلا وسهلا بجميع المشتركين


----------



## طأطا (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mgamal architect (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 


طأطا قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mgamal architect (10 فبراير 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (11 فبراير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mgamal architect (12 فبراير 2011)

للرفع والمشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (15 فبراير 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة ومعرفة استفساراتكم


----------



## mgamal architect (18 فبراير 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (20 فبراير 2011)

للرفع و الاستفادة ومشاركة الاعضاء بأرائهم و خبراتهم العلمية ...وشكرا للجميع


----------



## mgamal architect (23 فبراير 2011)

للمشاركات و التواصل


----------



## mgamal architect (24 فبراير 2011)

للمشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (27 فبراير 2011)

حمد الله علي سلامة الملك عبدالله الي الوطن


----------



## mgamal architect (1 مارس 2011)

للرفع و التواااصل معكم


----------



## وردة النرجس (4 مارس 2011)

روووووووووووووووعه ما شاااء الله )))


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (6 مارس 2011)

نشكر جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## mgamal architect (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرااا جزيلا*

اشكرك يا وردة النرجس علي مشاركتك الجميلة


وردة النرجس قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه ما شاااء الله )))


----------



## sondos obaid (7 مارس 2011)

حلوين كتير يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## mgamal architect (10 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

شكرا اخي كنعان لمشاركتك ...:67:


كنعان السبعاوي قال:


> نشكر جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## طائرالجنة (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ,عاوزين نشوف ان شاء الله حاجات جديدة زى محاكم وكده


----------



## engineering loverr (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## المهندس حسين محمد (12 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم حسين طالب في كليه الهندسة قسم عمارة 

اتمني ان تقبلوني اخوكم في الله*


----------



## mgamal architect (14 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك*

وجزاكم الله خيرا و انشاء الله في الفترة الحالية اقوم بعمل تحديث لموقعي الجديد بالمشاريع الجديدة وشكرا لمشاركتك


طائرالجنة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ,عاوزين نشوف ان شاء الله حاجات جديدة زى محاكم وكده


----------



## mgamal architect (15 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس انتا فعلا اخونا في الله وربنا يوفقك في الدراسة انشاء الله
واشكرك لمشاركتك الجميلة 
اخوك محمد جمال


المهندس حسين محمد قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوكم حسين طالب في كليه الهندسة قسم عمارة
> 
> اتمني ان تقبلوني اخوكم في الله*


----------



## mgamal architect (18 مارس 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

اشكرك اختي الكريمة sondos علي مشاركتك الطيبة


sondos obaid قال:


> حلوين كتير يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## jabaar (19 مارس 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## zaydon (19 مارس 2011)

أعمالك يا بش مهندس والله كثير روعة والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mgamal architect (21 مارس 2011)

*شكرااا جزيلا*

اشكرك من كل قلبي علي مشاركتك الجميلة :67::67:


zaydon قال:


> أعمالك يا بش مهندس والله كثير روعة والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علاء يوسف (21 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mgamal architect (22 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا أخي علاء علي مشاركتك :34:


علاء يوسف قال:


> بالتوفيق


----------



## احلام عبدالله (22 مارس 2011)

mgamal architect
عضو فعال


*



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mgamal architect (23 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك*

جزاكي الله خيرا ...اشكرك لمشاركتك




احلام عبدالله قال:


> mgamal architect
> عضو فعال
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندس عزت النجار (24 مارس 2011)

اعمال رائعه جدااااااا


----------



## mgamal architect (25 مارس 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

اشكرك مهندس عزت علي مشاركتك الطيبة 



مهندس عزت النجار قال:


> اعمال رائعه جدااااااا


----------



## jabaar (25 مارس 2011)

thank you verymuch


----------



## mohandesa2008 (25 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## mgamal architect (26 مارس 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

Welcome :67::67:


jabaar قال:


> thank you verymuch


----------



## mgamal architect (27 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا لمشاركتك 



mohandesa2008 قال:


> ماشاء الله


----------



## mgamal architect (31 مارس 2011)

للرفع و الاستفادة


----------



## mgamal architect (2 أبريل 2011)

للرفع و الاستفادة و المشاركة المتبادلة


----------



## mgamal architect (4 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mgamal architect (6 أبريل 2011)

*للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا*


----------



## احمد سويلم (6 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله اعمال رائعة جدا -------فعلا معمارى قوى بعقل متجدد نشكرك على الاعمال الجيدة وننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## mgamal architect (8 أبريل 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

أشكرك من كل قلبي علي تعليقك الجميل واتمني لك التوفيق .....وانشاء اللع عن قريب سأتقدم اليكم بموقعي الجديد وبة اعمال جديدة انشاء الله .... تحياتي للجميع 



احمد سويلم قال:


> ما شاء الله اعمال رائعة جدا -------فعلا معمارى قوى بعقل متجدد نشكرك على الاعمال الجيدة وننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mgamal architect (9 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

جزانا واياك انشاء الله ,,,,واشكرك علي مشاركتك 


mohammedsharaby قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mgamal architect (12 أبريل 2011)

*للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا*


----------



## mgamal architect (15 أبريل 2011)

*للرفع و المشاركة .......... ومعرفة اقتراحتكم و استفسارتكم وشكرا*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 أبريل 2011)

really good work >>> go for it


----------



## mgamal architect (17 أبريل 2011)

*thanx*

Realy thank U ....:67::67:


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> really good work >>> go for it


----------



## archidouce (17 أبريل 2011)

il y a bcp de virus dans ce site attention


----------



## Doora Ali (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mgamal architect (18 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا جزيلا للمشاركة


doora ali قال:


> مشكور


----------



## زينب زيزو (19 أبريل 2011)

ربي يزيدك اخي روعة


----------



## رواء طارق (19 أبريل 2011)

فعلا اعمال رائعة بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## mgamal architect (20 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي مشاركتك الطيبة اختي زينب واتمني لكي التوفيق   


زينب زيزو قال:


> ربي يزيدك اخي روعة


----------



## mgamal architect (21 أبريل 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

شكرا يا رواء علي تعليقك واتمني للاخوة جميعا التقدم و الازدهار :75:


رواء طارق قال:


> فعلا اعمال رائعة بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

تصاميم ممتازة 

و لكن 
هل المشروع العظيم اللي في الموقع نفذتة بجد ؟

و حضرتك في مصر ؟


----------



## mgamal architect (21 أبريل 2011)

*شكراااااااااا*

اشكرك علي رايك ...وبالنسبة للمشروع ارجو ذكر اسمة 



مهندس - محترف قال:


> تصاميم ممتازة
> 
> و لكن
> هل المشروع العظيم اللي في الموقع نفذتة بجد ؟
> ...


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

هذا


----------



## haedar alrobae (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mgamal architect (23 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز ...دة مشروع التخرج بتاعي ايام الكلية وتقديري فية امتياز وهو لم ينفذ طبعاا   
واتمني ان ينال اعجاب الجميع وشكرا لمشاركتك ..... 


مهندس - محترف قال:


> هذا


----------



## مهندس - محترف (23 أبريل 2011)

تستحق علية امتياز 

مشروع ممتاز 

بس ممكن معلومات عنه ؟


----------



## mgamal architect (24 أبريل 2011)

*معلومات المشروع*

المشروع عبارة عن مركز ثقافي ترفيهي ....يحتوي علي جزء ثقافي مثل المسرح و المعارض الثقافية و المكتبة و جزء اخر ترفيهي و هو المول التجاري الذي تناولت تصميمة بالتفصيل ويوجد بلازا رئيسية تجمع بين جزئي المشروع شبة مظللة .........
و بالفعل استمتعت بالتصميم في مشروع التخرج واستفدت خبرة جيدة ......واشكرك علي اهتمامك   



مهندس - محترف قال:


> تستحق علية امتياز
> 
> مشروع ممتاز
> 
> بس ممكن معلومات عنه ؟


----------



## احسان الجنابي (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن احصل على نسخة من برنامج المايا


----------



## mgamal architect (25 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي يمكنك تحميل النسخة التجريبية من موقع الشركة وتفعيل البرنامج بالكراك الخاص بة 
تحياتي لك :20:


احسان الجنابي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن احصل على نسخة من برنامج المايا


----------



## mgamal architect (26 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك علي مشاركتك :20:


haedar alrobae قال:


> مشكووووووووور


----------



## mgamal architect (27 أبريل 2011)

تم انطلاق الموقع الرسمي لي : www.arch-consept.com


----------



## mgamal architect (28 أبريل 2011)

برجاء ابداء رايكم علي الموقع الجديد


----------



## mgamal architect (28 أبريل 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (30 أبريل 2011)

لااله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## mgamal architect (1 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد هنون (2 مايو 2011)

دا الآيميل لو تحب التعامل [email protected] وعندى فرص حلوة


----------



## mgamal architect (5 مايو 2011)

*اهلا وسهلا بك*

اهلا وسهلا بك ..م.احمد ..


أحمد هنون قال:


> دا الآيميل لو تحب التعامل [email protected] وعندى فرص حلوة


----------



## بسمه السعد (5 مايو 2011)

رائعه ....
اذا ممكن اطلب مخطط لبيت صغير غرفتين وصاله وملحقاته . شكرا


----------



## عبير السودان (6 مايو 2011)

رررررررررروعه


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

روعه عاشت ايدك


----------



## ahmedserag (6 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mgamal architect (7 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك*

اشكركهل يوجد مساحة معينة



بسمه السعد قال:


> رائعه ....
> اذا ممكن اطلب مخطط لبيت صغير غرفتين وصاله وملحقاته . شكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## mgamal architect (11 مايو 2011)

*شكرااا جزيلا*

اشكرك علي ردك الجميل :67::67:


omer_d قال:


> روعه عاشت ايدك


----------



## mgamal architect (12 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك علي مشاركتك 
[
QUOTE=arch_hamada;2183198]*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## احمد 5 (13 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## mgamal architect (15 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا لمشاركتك اخ احمد


احمد 5 قال:


> ما شاء الله


----------



## amira08 (16 مايو 2011)

اعمال رائعة


----------



## mgamal architect (20 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا اميرة علي تعليقك :67:


amira08 قال:


> اعمال رائعة


----------



## mgamal architect (25 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mgamal architect (2 يونيو 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## mgamal architect (7 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mgamal architect (7 يونيو 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## mgamal architect (12 يونيو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (16 يونيو 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 يونيو 2011)

بجد شي رائع ................


----------



## mgamal architect (19 يونيو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (21 يونيو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (23 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mgamal architect (27 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمدة


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

اعمال جميلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mgamal architect (30 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا علي المشاركة الطيبة ...وبارك اللي فيك 


ر.م علي قال:


> اعمال جميلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ر.م علي (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## mgamal architect (8 يوليو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## حكاية عطر (8 يوليو 2011)

*مطلوب مهندس معماري ؟*

مطلوب مهندس معماري ذو كفاءة وخبرة عالية في تنفيذ التصاميم الهندسية .

ابو ابراهيم / 0596303015


----------



## mgamal architect (11 يوليو 2011)

للرفع و الاستفادة


----------



## mgamal architect (13 يوليو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## mgamal architect (15 يوليو 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------



## tanyaaladol (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mgamal architect (17 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لمشاركتك*

أثابكم الله ...


tanyaaladol قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (22 يوليو 2011)

أعمال رائعة..... أتمنى لك كل التوفيق أنشاء الله...............


----------



## mohammad almohands (23 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mgamal architect (26 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااا جزيلا*

اشكرك علي مرورك الجميل ....تحياتي لك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 



وليد الثرواني قال:


> أعمال رائعة..... أتمنى لك كل التوفيق أنشاء الله...............


----------



## علاء يوسف (26 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mgamal architect (30 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك*

شكرا لك


علاء يوسف قال:


> بالتوفيق


----------



## mgamal architect (2 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك*

الله يكرمك 


mohammad almohands قال:


> تسلم ايدك


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mgamal architect (4 أغسطس 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## silverfox (4 أغسطس 2011)

أعمال جميلة حقا
بارك الله بك


----------



## mgamal architect (5 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك*

أشكرك وبارك الله فيك 



silverfox قال:


> أعمال جميلة حقا
> بارك الله بك


----------



## mgamal architect (8 أغسطس 2011)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال في هذا الشهر المبارك


----------



## mgamal architect (9 أغسطس 2011)

للرفع و المشاركة


----------

